# Range Time S&W 686SSR



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Went to the range today and after about 50 shots off hand decided to use the sand bags to shoot for a group. At fifteen yards I put 12 shot within two inches of each other. I am no pistol marksman but thought that was pretty good. I know the pistol is way better than me at this point. These were also full house 158gr 357 mag loads. Didn't have the camera with me, will try and remember it next week.


Rhys

I guess I first posted this in the wrong forum, sorry, good shooting!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice shooting


----------

